# how do I ged rid of long green hair algae?



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello everybody. I tried to look for similar thread, but I could not really find any answers to my problem. I never had this type of algae before. It almost seems I brought it home with some new plants. Its green, really long (like rapunzel hair long, honestly) and it seems to be attached to my tallest plants and grow only on top of the tank hanging on to plants. I've been picking it up from time to time, but it grows pretty fast. I stop using fertilizers, I just add small dose of excel every other day and macros maybe once a week. (I have pelia so I don't want to melt it) I have coralife light set up for 8 hours. I haven't changed the water for couple of weeks now, cause it almost seems that each time I change water it grows faster. I checked for nitrates few times and they seem really low 5 sometimes 10 (hard to say based on the shade in test tube). If you need more recent parameters, I can post that tonight when I get home. I don't have any pics, cause I picked it up few days back, but it's growing back already (not enough to be visible on the photos yet) I was thinking to do major water change in the next few days and maybe try black out. Do I need to do that before or after water change? I don't have any shrimp and I'm not planing to get any in near future. I have only albino bristlenose pleco 1.5-2". Any ideas what it is and how to eliminate it for good?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Long hair algae is very hard to get rid of, try to cut down all the stem plants infected. The stem plants will eventually grow back but once this algae sets foot in your tank it can be very hard to remove, I had it long ago and ended up tearing the tank down and starting over!

I know it's negative advice but I haven't found a way to get rid of it other than completely tank tear down, maybe someone else has an answer?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Its a real pain. I've had it in two tank's through my years. Removal is the most important. Remove what you can around 3 times a week. Make sure your nitrates aren't too high, or your phosphates (cut back feedings). Try cutting the light down an hour.

Two other things. CO2 helps a ton here, and so does turning off your filter for 30 minutes and giving your daily excel/metricide dose right over that area.

With my first outbreak, removal worked, as it was a balanced system, just the area got too shaded in the tank.

second outbreak im fighting now. light was too high above the tank for the plants in the foreground, so they developped hair algae as they withered. i lowered the lights, added shrimp (they eat it)


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanx for replies, I've been reading a bit on the net and I'm gonna try few things and see what happens. I found this cool page on types of algae. Maybe it will help someone.
ttp://www.aquahobby.com/articles/e_freshwater_algae.php


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

I think amano shrimp will help.


----------



## byron (Apr 23, 2010)

I had the same problem and shrimps helped me solve the majority of it!!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

So I did some cleanup yesterday, changed about 30% water, threw out plants that had the algae attached to it. Dipped rest of the plants in the water with excell for while and I changed my timer from 8 to 6 hours. I will also watch the amount fish food I put in, so I'll see what happens. 
I would get amano shrimp, but I'm not sure if it's safe. I have red tail shark that is fair size.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds pike your on the right track, aslong as you get a large amano the red tailed shark will leave it alone, my amano is over 2 inches and the rams don't confront him. If the shrimp are too big the fish aren't interested!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Sounds like you're doing the right think. I do have similar issues in one onf my tanks, no snails and shrimps there and I guess too much light. Plus it was a divided tank, so I guess poor circulation could have helped the issue too. So, I rearranged, removed the divider and moved that fish else where, put a few big ramshorns that the betta can't eat and so far so good.
Good luck!!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

So if I decide to give amano shrimp a try, where is the best place to get them? and how many should I get? thanx


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I got giant ones from Pat but I think hes all out, try to send him a pm maybe he can get more in!


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

hair algae is usually caused by excess Iron. When you change your water, do you use equilibrium or add flourish/trace? 

hair algae is usually near the mid water to surface. 

Cladophora algae is usually growing in between leaves, near the gravel or places with very poor water movement where food waste/ debris accumulate. Usually lower part of the tank, HC, glosso, saggitaria and foreground plants are prone to cladophora in a heavy bioload tank. pretty common when I kept discus.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Try putting a break in your light time, like 3hours on 2 off and 3 on. 

Also what do you have in that tank for currents other than the filters output?


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I use equilibrium when I change water. I stopped using trace while back, only used macro every other day. Hair algae I have grows in mid water toward surface. It's light green and very long, really looks like rapunzel hair. I did cut down on light and I'm not dosing any macro now, only excel every morning before lights go on. 
My filter is penquin bio wheel. Is it a good idea to get power head? I have only 20g tank and right now only few plants.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Circulation is not going to help much with hair algae because hair algae, from experience, is caused by excess Iron. 

I am not surprise if your tank has too much Iron from adding seachem equilibrium. There is a decent amount of Iron in the product.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Many think that iron is a contributing factor, but not the leading factor. A blackout works great aswell. Remove as much as possible, tape the tank up with a black garbage bag for 4 days and keep the lights off. keep up the metricide/excel dosing in the mean time. The algae will take quite the blow


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

Amano shrimp devour any type of soft green algae. I can take a plant that is covered in algae, drop it in one of my amano tanks and in a matter of hours there is no algae. This goes for rocks and drift wood as well.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Just to keep you updated. I've been dosing only excel for now. I have lights on for 6 hours. So far no hair algae (fingers crossed). I've seen one or two couple of days ago, but they are gone.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to hear that you got it under control!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

roadrunner said:


> So if I decide to give amano shrimp a try, where is the best place to get them? and how many should I get? thanx


Roger's Aquatics on Scott Rd. (120th, near 81st) in Delta almost always has Amanos.
Usually fairly large ones too - Good price. Check with Jennifer there who has plenty of experience fish-keeping - very knowledgeable. Tell her the size of your tank, what other fish you're keeping in it, etc. and she'll guide you very well.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I bought couple of SAE yesterday to help instead of amano shrimp. I've been told it's a better option for me since I have red tail shark. New guys fit right in and were checking my tank already for the algae


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

roadrunner said:


> I bought couple of SAE yesterday to help instead of amano shrimp. I've been told it's a better option for me since I have red tail shark. New guys fit right in and were checking my tank already for the algae


should have held off and got some of those algae destroying shrimp mykiss just got in and posted a vid of...
YouTube - Killer Amano shrimps
IMO & experience SAE's are only good algae eaters when they are young. After they discover feeding time and the other foods they slow down alot on the algae eating and eat everything else that hits the water or makes it to the bottom. 
also Roadrunner, in the research I have done. SAE's & red tailed sharks are not compatible. The SAE looks too closely related and the shark will usually, eventually become very aggressive towards them, had to give my 3.5" SAE's away because of this. Might be ok when they are small, but as RTBS grow , so do their aggressiveness. As for shrimp , I would think they would pay no mind to the shrimp whatsoever.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I've tried to do research but everybody has a different opinion and I'm getting more and more confused. Well I bought them at IPU in Richmond. I'm not sure who to believe anymore. They told me that shrimp may not be a good choice (even kings size) because of the shark. Also I almost bought SAE at Pet Smart while back, but good thing I did not cause they have them marked wrong!!! Later I found out it was type of shark sold as SAE, shark that plays dead when guy tried to fish him out. 
My shark is very friendly. He is always hiding (except when it's feeding time) and looks more scared of other fish. I call him chicken, cause he gets pushed around by cherry barbs when I drop shrimp pellet . Doesn't seem to be aggressive at all. I'll see what happens with SAE when they get bigger.


----------

